# VLW - Villa World



## System (19 July 2011)

Villa World Group (VLW) was formerly known as GEO Property Group (GPM).

Villa World Group is a residential property developer. The Group comprises Villa World Limited (Company) and Villa World Trust (Trust).

The Group is listed on the ASX (VLW) and trades as a stapled security.

http://www.villaworldgroup.com.au


----------



## Knobby22 (19 July 2011)

I bought into this very recently as GEO group.

The price is low due to a major shareholder getting out.
They have a good Victorian property operation and a less good Queensland one (due to the current problems in that market).


----------



## Country Lad (24 July 2013)

Well above average volume and strong buying saw me in this earlier than normal.  It has treated me well previously.







I usually wait for the P&F break.






Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (12 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Well above average volume and strong buying saw me in this earlier than normal.  It has treated me well previously.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53534
> ...




Hi Country Lad,

Is you P&F chart a daily or weekly one please?

I presume your not worried about buying such illiquid stocks?

Cheers
PB


----------



## Country Lad (12 August 2013)

piggybank said:


> Hi Country Lad,
> 
> Is you P&F chart a daily or weekly one please?
> 
> ...




Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (21 August 2013)

Still travelling nicely Country Lad closed at $1.59 today.

Do you use P&F charts to determine when to get out of a stock?

Cheers
PB


----------



## Country Lad (21 August 2013)

piggybank said:


> Still travelling nicely Country Lad closed at $1.59 today.
> 
> Do you use P&F charts to determine when to get out of a stock?




Only if there are specific points which are relevant.  As you can see on the previous charts in this case I am setting the stops on the bar chart.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (22 August 2013)

Thank you for sharing that with us.

Cheers
PB


----------



## piggybank (15 November 2013)

Where to from here? It's been a nice ride so far (50%) since July's chart posted by Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (2 December 2013)

Still heading north...


----------



## piggybank (14 February 2014)

Hi,

Since my last post, the stock price has been going sideways. However, yesterdays half yearly results were announced and appeared quite good at first glance.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=VLW&E=ASX&N=402013

This appears to have been the consensus of the market today with it hitting its highest price since May 2008.

​


----------



## piggybank (29 August 2014)

Well much hasn't happened to the price since my last post. However, today's action saw it stay above the recent resistance level of $2.24c on increased volume.


----------



## pixel (5 September 2016)

Last Thursday's dividend may have attracted a number of strippers, so the equivalent drop was to be expected. However, it looks like it's found support at the ex-div level and rising from there.
I hold.


----------



## pixel (9 January 2017)

knocking at $2.34 resistance level; could mean that the HY report is about to deliver.
I hold again.


----------



## pixel (13 January 2017)

Low volume notwithstanding, the price is solidly trending up. A Fibonacci study over December's pullback gives me a first target back inside the last ex-Div gap. I hold and expect the next dividend to be announced soon - early March most likely.


----------



## pixel (27 January 2017)

Dividend Gap is now also closed. "North, please, Driver." 





I'm holding, waiting for the ex-Div announcement.


----------



## Muschu (29 January 2017)

Seems to have a history of very high dividends and recently 100% FF.  Interesting given it is a property stock.

I do not hold.


----------



## pixel (15 February 2017)

Muschu said:


> Seems to have a history of very high dividends and recently 100% FF.  Interesting given it is a property stock.
> I do not hold.



I do hold 
Another good dividend announced, pushing the sp still higher.
Potential for a C&H pattern exists, although the ex-div date could cause a commensurate drop.


----------



## Muschu (15 February 2017)

I did buy a small amount at $2.43 some time after that previous post... Not complaining...


----------



## pixel (23 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Potential for a C&H pattern



Looking better by the day.
If the last D-box remains broken and $2.44 support holds, the rim $2.55 looks a likely target before March 8th. I hold.


----------



## pixel (8 March 2017)

ex-div 8c FF today.
There may be some stripping going on, but I'll hold.


----------



## ukulele (21 March 2017)

and then there was a trading halt.. Any news on the grapevine?


----------



## pixel (21 March 2017)

The capital is quite likely being raised for the acquisition of the block in Clyde.
Could the dividend have been used to cover some of that? But the taxed profit may have to be distributed. Anyway, I'm happy to hold and can wait what transpires.


----------



## ukulele (22 March 2017)

Good call there pixel.


----------



## pixel (24 March 2017)

$2.25 isn't such a big discount; initial market reaction was a bit of a knee-jerk IMO.






I keep holding.


----------



## Muschu (24 March 2017)

Yes I am holding and haven't had a chance to follow the announcement... Does it mean current holders will have an opportunity to buy more at a reduced price and, if so, is it worth it?


----------



## greggles (15 March 2019)

Villa World Limited announced today that on Friday 8 March 2019, it received an unsolicited proposal from AVID Property Group Australia Pty Ltd to acquire all of the shares in Villa World by way of scheme of arrangement. The proposal is stated to be an indicative, conditional, incomplete and non-binding expression of interest. The indicative consideration offered by AVID is effectively $2.23 per share.

The Villa World Board has commenced an assessment of AVID's proposal and is currently in the process of appointing advisors.


----------



## System (1 November 2019)

On October 31st, 2019, Villa World Limited (VLW) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between VLW and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in VLW by AVID Property Group Australia Pty Limited.


----------

